# ice cream stabilizer



## ruben (Apr 20, 2006)

i have hundreds of recipes for ice cream using cream inglese and cream however i do know italians make ice cream with milk and a stabilizer made from sea weed does anyone have a recipe for this ice cream or gellato?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

The stabilizer extracted from seaweed is known as carrageenin... although it's only typically used to stabilize and emulsify solutions that can separate with time like chocolate milk. I would be interested in learning the function of carrageenin in ice cream (talking about smaller batches for home and small restaurant use and not commercial products that use it as a shortcut).


----------



## ruben (Apr 20, 2006)

i have been using it in semifreddo and once frozen y obtain a consistency very much like a very creamy soft ice cream however i use it by eye since i know the quantity to use is very small. the results are very good so far but need to know more in order to use the product properly


----------

